# Hexautoparts Alternators Review



## Shawn Sexton (Jun 21, 2019)

I bought the alternator from ebay,installed it in my 05 toyota rav4 and after just one day it stopped working. I had it tested at a local repair shop and it failed. I bought another alternator from Hexautoparts.com,got here faster than expected then installed,it has been working fine for the past 12 days. For the defective alternator I returned it for refund. Hexautoparts got my attention and business because of its prompt and trustworthy service as well as great price!!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

its common knowledge to stay away from ebay alternators


----------

